# Help needed tonight in Essex....anyone??



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I know this is a long shot but if there is anyone that can help with this I will love you forever!!!

Basically there are 3 mice waiting to be picked up from a guy in Ilford, Essex.
There is another member on here (Kim) that tried to get them before but the guy is a little weird and refused to give them to her. So I emailed him and he said I can have them.
For the last couple of weeks we've been trying to sort out getting them. Kim was getting a friend to pretend to be me so she could pick them up but this guy has been making things a little difficult.
Anyway he's basically said I either get them tonight or 'that's it' He has snakes and I'm pretty sure they will be fed to them if the mice dont get picked up.

So what I need is someone (a female) to go and pick the mice up for me and say their name is Claire (that's me) and either keep them for a few days until I can come get them or pop them to Kim's as she has space for them until I can take them.
He has no idea what I look or sound like so it can be anyone!
He said anytime after 7pm.

I know this seems a little complicated but this guy is not nice and the mice are 2 females and a male all kept in a small breeding cage together 
I will be about most of the day, so please if anyone can help.....let me know.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

If I could have got there I would have been happy to help but as you know I'm not that far from you with no transport


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm too far away, but I'm wishing you luck


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you both 
I know it's probably alot of drama over 3 little mice but I just cant get them out of my head, I want to make sure they're safe you know.

They are only an hour from me but I have no transport either. I could go on the train or bus but no doubt I'd get lost!


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I really hope someone can help, i hate this guy so much all he has done is cause problems 

Perhaps try posting in general chat? There are a couple members from essex thats ive noticed


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I have done the same for pregnant rats before. It was a case of get them out or they would be got rid of. So I do know how you feel **hugs**


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I've posted this in general now too 
*fingers crossed* for these mice.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

:idea:i might be able to twist the arm of a certain member on here that lives in essex ......only problem is well...... he is a he


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Marley boy said:


> :idea:i might be able to twist the arm of a certain member on here that lives in essex ......only problem is well...... he is a he


Unfortunately this guy is a total oddball (the one with the mice!) and has said in his last text that only I can go get them....no family, friends or bf.
So he will only let the mice go if a female turns up pretending to be me.
No idea why he's being so weird and specific about who turns up when he said 2 weeks ago he was desperate to get rid of them.

If the member you know on here has a female OH/sister/friend that would go with him that would be great!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

purple_x said:


> Unfortunately this guy is a total oddball (the one with the mice!) and has said in his last text that only I can go get them....no family, friends or bf.
> So he will only let the mice go if a female turns up pretending to be me.
> No idea why he's being so weird and specific about who turns up when he said 2 weeks ago he was desperate to get rid of them.
> 
> If the member you know on here has a female OH/sister/friend that would go with him that would be great!


well me being female and his OH could do it lol, it would mean getting a babysitter ........ let me have a think


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

purple_x said:


> Unfortunately this guy is a total oddball (the one with the mice!) and has said in his last text that only I can go get them....no family, friends or bf.
> So he will only let the mice go if a female turns up pretending to be me.
> No idea why he's being so weird and specific about who turns up when he said 2 weeks ago he was desperate to get rid of them.
> 
> If the member you know on here has a female OH/sister/friend that would go with him that would be great!


By the sound of it he has more on his mind than just giving you 3 mice! Making you go to get them without family, friends or bf.

You say yourself he isn't nice...think about it.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

chrisd said:


> By the sound of it he has more on his mind than just giving you 3 mice! Making you go to get them without family, friends or bf.
> 
> You say yourself he isn't nice...think about it.


i was just about to say the same thing ....... im tinking this might be some kind of trap


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

chrisd said:


> By the sound of it he has more on his mind than just giving you 3 mice! Making you go to get them without family, friends or bf.
> 
> You say yourself he isn't nice...think about it.





Marley boy said:


> i was just about to say the same thing ....... im tinking this might be some kind of trap


That's exactly what i was thinking,alarm bells ringing loudly!!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Realistically if you were that desperate to save these 3 mice you would get on public transport and go yourself instead of asking someone else.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

chrisd said:


> Realistically if you were that desperate to save these 3 mice you would get on public transport and go yourself instead of asking someone else.


How dare you 
Yeah coz I dont give a stuff about them at all do I.

Sod this....I'm off. 
I'm in tears here now.....thanks so much you bloody jerk.

Yes I KNOW him wanting just me to turn up is dodgy but Kim's friend was always going to be going with a guy anyway.

This is the last time I ever try and help anyone/any animal.
I hope you're happy with yourself.

Oh and I cant have just got on public transport and gone and got them since I have severe anxiety problems and have panic attacks every 5 minutes, so you have no damn right to say what you did.

I'm taking a break from here....you've made me feel like **** and like I dont care. Thanks so much.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Well sorry to have upset but I didn't know that. Possibly a slight overreaction.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

chrisd said:


> Realistically if you were that desperate to save these 3 mice you would get on public transport and go yourself instead of asking someone else.





chrisd said:


> Well sorry to have upset but I didn't know that. Possibly a slight overreaction.


Get a life, you have NO idea why Purple can't go on public transport :mad5:
I suggest you think before you speak in future :frown2:

Purple hun, don't listen to idiots, you are trying to help the best you can. Sending HUGE hugs your way -hugs-


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

chrisd said:


> Realistically if you were that desperate to save these 3 mice you would get on public transport and go yourself instead of asking someone else.


It would take purple about 3 hours to get there on public transport so its not just as easy as that and you make it sound like she cant be bothered THAT IS NOT THE CASE as you cant help why did you even bother to reply?? We have been trying to arrange this for weeks, i cannot go as i have met him before to take rats off of him. If anyone else had offered then both purple and i would have told them to make sure you go with someone, which any normal person would do when going into anyone elses home they didnt know.



purple_x said:


> How dare you
> Yeah coz I dont give a stuff about them at all do I.
> 
> Sod this....I'm off.
> ...


Please please ignore this person they clearly do not understand. I know how much you care and how much you have tried for these guys. Dont let him/her get to you! All i have done is think about these poor mice too x



chrisd said:


> Well sorry to have upset but I didn't know that. Possibly a slight overreaction.


I dont think it was an overreaction at all i would have been just as upset infact im pretty annoyed myself. You dont know the full story and you could have asked before jumping to conclusions. Some people try to help animals no matter what and give them a 2nd chance in life not buy from pet shops


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Well obviously I don't understand the situation as I see this feedback to be completely ridiculous.

Maybe if it was explained in the first place why this person couldn't go then this could be avoided. I shouldn't be expected to tailor what I say to every individual on a forum incase they get upset.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

chrisd said:


> Well obviously I don't understand the situation as I see this feedback to be completely ridiculous.
> 
> Maybe if it was explained in the first place why this person couldn't go then this could be avoided. I shouldn't be expected to tailor what I say to every individual on a forum incase they get upset.


Maybe you should have actually asked?????
Anyone that has been actually following the story knows the facts, this has been going on for WEEKS.
And just as a FYI if you refuse to think before you speak in future I can't see you getting on with ANY forum, as Kim said if you didn't have anything constructive to say you shouldn't have said anything as you are obviously a bit clueless :mad5:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

If you actually have a read back it says "i can't get transport because i'd probably just get lost". To me that doesn't sound like what has been claimed, it just sounds lazy. 

I'm not saying this person doesn't have the animals best interest at heart and I do apologize if i upset them but you can see why I had that assumption as I have not been "following the story".

Apologies Purple.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

chrisd said:


> If you actually have a read back it says "i can't get transport because i'd probably just get lost". To me that doesn't sound like what has been claimed, it just sounds lazy.
> 
> I'm not saying this person doesn't have the animals best interest at heart and I do apologize if i upset them but you can see why I had that assumption as I have not been "following the story".
> 
> Apologies Purple.


No that is not what Purple said, what she ACTUALLY said was "I *could* go on the train or bus but no doubt I'd get lost!"
That is what anxiety is, she COULD get public transport but she will get so worked up about it she will get lost (or her brain will tell her she will get lost so she panics) (sorry if I have that wrong Purple hun but that is how my anxiety works).
All you had to do was ASK, and no sorry I can't see why you made that assumption in the slightest as all you had to do was actually ASK.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I still would never just make the assumption that purple (or anyone that had written that) is lazy?? She has made a whole thread trying to get help i dont think a 'lazy' person would be doing that! As i said before you are unable to help so would have been nicer to keep comments to yourself. Thank you


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm afraid i can't help, as i'm currently living in yorksire!

but i must say his insistence that a woman turns up unaccompanied worries me. Did he say 'you' had to turn up on your own, or would he have been fine with a guy driving 'you' there? (i'm using 'you' lightly, as i'm aware that it would most likely be someone else turning up in your place) 

I think anyone who is able to help, should just remain cautious when they turn up at his house...


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> No that is not what Purple said, what she ACTUALLY said was "I *could* go on the train or bus but no doubt I'd get lost!"
> That is what anxiety is, she COULD get public transport but she will get so worked up about it she will get lost (or her brain will tell her she will get lost so she panics) (sorry if I have that wrong Purple hun but that is how my anxiety works).
> All you had to do was ASK, and no sorry I can't see why you made that assumption in the slightest as all you had to do was actually ASK.


Well then you are obviously very narrow minded if you think that "i could go on the train or bus but no doubt I'd get lost" automatically makes people think "Oh that person clearly suffers from anxiety problems..."

I've apologised for what I said but you're obviously just a sad person who can't let things go...done with this thread


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

chrisd said:


> Well then you are obviously very narrow minded if you think that "i could go on the train or bus but no doubt I'd get lost" automatically makes people think "Oh that person clearly suffers from anxiety problems..."
> 
> I've apologised for what I said but you're obviously just a sad person who can't let things go...done with this thread


What is your problem! Where did B3rnie say she thinks that!

And i think we are done with YOU :cornut:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I would help but im the other end of the country, anyone who knows you know you want to help and want the best for these animals 

Dont let someone who has no idea whats gone on upset you.xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

chrisd said:


> Well then you are obviously very narrow minded if you think that "i could go on the train or bus but no doubt I'd get lost" automatically makes people think "Oh that person clearly suffers from anxiety problems..."
> 
> I've apologised for what I said but you're obviously just a sad person who can't let things go...done with this thread


Err where did I say that exactly??? 
I'm glad you are done with this thread trot along :cornut:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

God sake Chrisd HAS apologized yet your still attacking them   YOU MOVE ON.

As for these mice, i think it's too dangerous for a just a female to turn up, the guy sounds like a right nut job. Also who's to say someone like Marlyboy goes WELL out of their way and then he turns round and says no when they get there


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Im sorry but when someone apparently apologizes and then continues to wrongly quote someone and imply things i felt i had to say something. But it is done with now and everyone has moved on.

As for the poor mice unfortunatly its not looking hopeful, you give a good point that the person may not hand them over and i would never suggest someone went alone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry but I am attacking no one, and I wasn't the one miss quoting and I really don't appreciate being called narrow minded as anyone that actually knows me will know I am far from narrow minded.

And he is yet to apologise for that


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi, I don't usually venture on to this forum, but I saw the thread on the main chat forum.

Can I ask where you heard about these mice needing homes? I apologise if there is another thread about them as I haven't looked through this forum.

Whoever does go to collect them, please be careful as I don't like the idea of what this man is ordering. Why must a woman go alone to collect them? do the mice even actually exist?

Something doesn't sound right about the whole thing to me.

Take care xx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

nutmeg said:


> Hi, I don't usually venture on to this forum, but I saw the thread on the main chat forum.
> 
> Can I ask where you heard about these mice needing homes? I apologise if there is another thread about them as I haven't looked through this forum.
> 
> ...


My thought exactly when I read this thread


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I've asked for this thread to be closed because all I was doing was asking for help to save 3 mice that have no option to save themselves but all that's happened is myself and a few others have been insulted  I think it's disgusting how people who dont know us think they can come along and talk to us like we're idiots.

And no I was never expecting ANYONE to turn up at the guys house alone. If I went I would have gone with someone, if Kims friend had gone she would have gone with someone.
I'm not some silly child, I'm a 28 year old woman and I know not to turn up at some strangers house alone.

I'm not commenting on this thread again.
I've been insulted and made to feel like crap today, all by someone that has no idea how much I do to help animals. Having the cheek to make out I didn't care....shame on you.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Please don't close the thread hun...Imay be able to help!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ignore the others hun....we all know and love and respect you! You have done a lot of good on this forum.

Now back to important things....IF I can get my OH (male!) to pick them up...he is not too far...I dont think....but anyways IF he will tomorrow I can bring them back to Manchester areas tomorrow afternoon. But I will need to know asap really if this is possible.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

purple_x said:


> I've asked for this thread to be closed because all I was doing was asking for help to save 3 mice that have no option to save themselves but all that's happened is myself and a few others have been insulted  I think it's disgusting how people who dont know us think they can come along and talk to us like we're idiots.
> 
> And no I was never expecting ANYONE to turn up at the guys house alone. If I went I would have gone with someone, if Kims friend had gone she would have gone with someone.
> I'm not some silly child, I'm a 28 year old woman and I know not to turn up at some strangers house alone.
> ...


I'm not sure what your going through but no one has been really nasty, certainly no reason to get upset ! The way you was talking about this man made it sound as if he was only going to give them to you or a pretend you and won't except anyone else there or near the mice and i for one don't want my sister Marleyboy out in that position ! It's all very odd


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Please don't close the thread hun...Imay be able to help!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ignore the others hun....we all know and love and respect you! You have done a lot of good on this forum.
> 
> Now back to important things....IF I can get my OH (male!) to pick them up...he is not too far...I dont think....but anyways IF he will tomorrow I can bring them back to Manchester areas tomorrow afternoon. But I will need to know asap really if this is possible.


Purple is in Cambridgshire hun


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Purple is in Cambridgshire hun


I know I thought the mice were in Ilford? Am confused  lol!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

niki87 said:


> I know I thought the mice were in Ilford? Am confused  lol!


Mice are in Ilford, Essex.
I am in Barrington, Cambridgeshire  Middle of nowhere me!


----------

